# Champion Racing SCCA WCGT RS6 For Sale



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know this isn't the classifieds, but we've listed significant Audis for sale here before when we've spotted them. I think this one qualifies.
On page 36 of the latest AutoWeek Magazine, there's a classified ad for one of the Speed World Challenge GT RS 6s.
Here's the text

_Quote »_ '03/'04 Manuf. Champion. Still SCCA WCGT eligible, Serious inquires only. Own a piece of Audi racing history for a cool $135K Call for details. (954) 614-6973 (FL)


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Champion Racing SCCA WCGT RS6 For Sale ([email protected])*

One can be seen in the showroom where I work, Champion Audi in Coral Springs Florida. We also have the RS4 safety car from Sebring on display as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

